# What happened to GIRLS LOVE DIRT???



## chick n da woods (May 23, 2006)

I have a few pieces of their clothing line that I bought from ebay a while back. What happened to the company? Where were they based out of? How can I get in touch with them? Any information would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

If memory serves, they were part of Cantina (something-or-other). My wife still has some of her GHD stuff, and my daughter would love some, too.


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

This link might help ya...

http://www.teamdirtygirls.com/cgi-b...y2=1&fromWhere2=newest&fontClass2=normal_Text


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

We carry Dirty Girls at the shop.. it's rather popular.


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

If memory serves me correctly, the women's lounge was for women


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

mudlover71 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, the women's lounge was for women


It is to discuss topic relevant to women, but not exclusive to women participants. If men have useful info and can manage to not offend, hit on, or otherwise annoy the gals here, then men are welcome.:rant:

But I know what you mean.


----------

